# Sunday Tailgate action?



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure how Sundown is with the tailgate scene but if they allow it, anyone down for some grillin and tailgating?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> not sure how Sundown is with the tailgate scene but if they allow it, anyone down for some grillin and tailgating?



Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm interested in getting some hanging in.  The weather is looking good for some tailgating...  and skiing of course.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought steaks were part of the comp?


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

Might be down. Wouldn't mind lining Switzgable's pocket either though.  Chris Sullivan said there is going to be some sort of bucket of Coronas and a Wolaver's special. I think he alluded to a beer tent at the bottom of Gunny.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think he alluded to a beer tent at the bottom of Gunny.



hmmmm, this could get ugly.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmmm, this could get ugly.



I guess I will need to film post race too now.

I'm in for some tailgating.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might be down. Wouldn't mind lining Switzgable's pocket either though.  Chris Sullivan said there is going to be some sort of bucket of Coronas and a Wolaver's special. I think he alluded to a beer tent at the bottom of Gunny.



Sounds like we may not need to tailgate, just bring a few lawn chairs to the bottom of gunny..


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like we may not need to tailgate, just bring a few lawn chairs to the bottom of gunny..



Yep. You guys just hang out and watch me take home the coveted golden dendrite.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like we may not need to tailgate, just bring a few lawn chairs to the bottom of gunny..


Forget taking pictures! :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2009)

here's the deal.  you have to drink a beer for every round you arent a part of!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> here's the deal.  you have to drink a beer for every round you arent a part of!!!!!



yikes....  who is driving me home?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yikes....  who is driving me home?



:lol:  it wont be any of us if my rule applies!!!

whats with all the exclamation points i'm using.  i feel like i'm stuck in a seinfeld episode!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  it wont be any of us if my rule applies!!!
> 
> whats with all the exclamation points i'm using.  i feel like i'm stuck in a seinfeld episode!!!!



its better than all of the ..... that i use.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> its better than all of the ..... that i use.



What does that make me??  I use a lot of !!! and ...!


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

Better bring the camping gear. Tailgaiting is going to turn into sleeping overnight. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Better bring the camping gear. Tailgaiting is going to turn into sleeping overnight. :lol:



How are the cookies coming along???:smile:


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How are the cookies coming along???:smile:


:lol: You guys know me too well. I better get moving actually... going to be out of the house most of tomorrow so I guess I will have to bake today.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2009)

*....*



Grassi21 said:


> yikes....  who is driving me home?


...Sounds like kind of a Blitzkrieg coming out of the parking lot....pics of the exiting would be interesting..


----------

